
Lunar orbiters find most recent volcanos on dark side of the Moon - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/07/lunar-orbiters-find-most-recent-volcanos-on-dark-side-of-the-moon.ars
======
ColinWright
I do get so annoyed when people talk about "The Dark Side" of the Moon. It
actually gets more light than the side we see (by a tiny margin because it's
completely symmetrical except for lunar eclipses, and the far side is never
eclipsed)

It's just ignorance to call it "The Dark Side"

</rant>

